# Report: Ist Bioware wirklich noch Bioware?



## Matthias Dammes (11. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Report: Ist Bioware wirklich noch Bioware?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Report: Ist Bioware wirklich noch Bioware?*


----------



## schokoeis (11. April 2017)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Leute, solang die Spiele gekauft werden, wird sich nichts ändern. Wenn sich ein paar Schreihälse in Foren und Kolumnen darüber aufregen interessiert das die Aktionäre sicher nicht.


----------



## zeugma (11. April 2017)

Bomben Report. Thx.


----------



## Svatlas (11. April 2017)

Ihr schießt euch aber jetzt ein wenig zuviel auf Bioware ein. Der Artikel ist gut geschrieben und dem stimme ich auch zu, aber irgendwann muss es doch mal gut sein. Ich finde es auch schade, das die Qualität so gelitten hat.


----------



## EinPixel (11. April 2017)

Ich finde die Argumente "Der Publisher macht überhaupt kein Druck!" immer wieder zum Schmunzeln. Ich selbst bin ein Entwickler in einem Softwareunternehmen. Wir sind ebenso ein Tochterunternehmen eines großen Konzerns und gehören zu den umsatzstärksten "Kindern". Man kann zwar die Strukturen nicht einfach auf EA und Bioware übertragen, aber man kann schon gewisse Paralellen ziehen:

 Je mehr Umsatz wir generieren, desto bessere Konditionen bekommen auf Produkte und Dienstleistungen von unserer Mutter und desto mehr Kapital wird in uns investiert. Und eben diese Abhängigkeit erzeugt Druck. Zwar haben wir Null Vorgaben vom Mutterunternehmen und bekommen auch keinen Druck, aber da ein Teil unserer Finanzierung auf unsere privilegierte Stellung aufbaut, ist das erreichen bestimmter Ziele essenziell wichtig.
So kann es dann schonmal vorkommen, dass UNSERE Geschäftsleitung Projekte vorzieht,  oder Aufträge annimmt, die wir personel bei gewohnter Qualität gar nicht stemmen können, nur um bestimmte Ergebnisse bei dem Mutterunternehmen erzielen zu können.

Deswegen wäre ich auch überrascht, wenn die finanzielle Abhängigkeit Biowares von EA keinen internen Termin- und Ergebnissdruck erzeugen würde...

Und wo wir schon beim Druck sind: Lassen sich durchdachte, komplexe Geschichten und  gute Dialoge unter starkem Druck schreiben? Sicher, das verleitet aber zu altbekannten mustern und weniger Experemetierfreudigkeit... Da kann Herr Drew K. so viel Erfahrung haben wie er will, die Zeit wird keine großen Experemente zulassen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (11. April 2017)

EinPixel schrieb:


> Je mehr Umsatz wir generieren, desto bessere Konditionen bekommen auf Produkte und Dienstleistungen von unserer Mutter und desto mehr Kapital wird in uns investiert. Und eben diese Abhängigkeit erzeugt Druck. Zwar haben wir Null Vorgaben vom Mutterunternehmen und bekommen auch keinen Druck, aber da ein Teil unserer Finanzierung auf unsere privilegierte Stellung aufbaut, ist das erreichen bestimmter Ziele essenziell wichtig.
> So kann es dann schonmal vorkommen, dass UNSERE Geschäftsleitung Projekte vorzieht,  oder Aufträge annimmt, die wir personel bei gewohnter Qualität gar nicht stemmen können, nur um bestimmte Ergebnisse bei dem Mutterunternehmen erzielen zu können.
> .



Danke für den Artikel, danke für den Kommentar - wirtschaftliche Realitäten werden mir mitunter zu wenig in die Überlegungen einbezogen, und insofern gehe ich hier voll mit Dir.

Daraus entwickelt sich doch auch die Frage, in welche Richtung sich Bioware selbst entwickeln möchte. Wir reden hier darüber, ob und in wie weit Bioware fähig wäre, zu alter Größe zurück zu finden, und ignorieren dabei, was die eigentlich selbst wollen. DA:I war laut Bioware der erfolgreichste Launch der Firma ever. In einem Interview sagte Zeschug 2010, dass man mindestens 10 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten bei neuen Spielen als Ziel habe" (Quelle: BioWare-News: Verkaufszahlen von zehn Millionen sind das neue Ziel). Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht macht ihr Kurs doch Sinn. Man kann es als Vorwurf sehen, dass die Spiele mehr "Casual" werden, und aus meiner Sicht ist es natürlich nicht zu begrüßen. Andererseits scheint ME:A kein schlechtes Spiel zu sein. Das Gameplay wird gelobt, das Design auch, nur bei der Story / deren Präsentation hackt es. Und da gibt es sooo viele Leute, die stört das nicht. Denen ist dieser Punkt nicht wirklich wichtig. Die klicken auch gute Story / Präsentationen weg, weil ihr Interessenfokus mehr auf dem eigentlichen Spiel liegt. Bioware ist nicht die erste Firma, die diese Zielgruppe als wichtig erkennt, und sich danach ausrichtet. Der einst riesige Erfolg der CoD-Reihe oder allgemein der Kurs von Ubisoft bestätigen doch, das so viel Geld verdient werden kann - eben auch mehr (in Relation zur Investition; ein Kraftakt a´la GTA5 ist auch ein finanzielles Wagnis), als mit "Perlen" wie Pillars of Eternity. 

Anders gesagt: Da sitzen keine Idioten bei Bioware/EA. Die wissen schon, was sie wie und warum machen. Ich bin mir höchst sicher, das ME:A recht nah an deren Zielvorstellungen kam, insofern würde ich auch für das nächste Spiel keine übertriebenen Erwartungen an eine Kursänderung haben.


----------



## Razorlight (11. April 2017)

die gleiche Frage könnt ihr euch auch bei Relic fragen!


----------



## Spassbremse (11. April 2017)

@OldMCJimBob:

Treffend analysiert, würde ich sagen.

Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass vermutlich mehr als 90% aller Entwickler Spiele in erster Linie nur deshalb entwickeln, um damit Geld zu verdienen. Und im AAA-Bereich sind's 100%. 

Es geht nicht um "Kunst", sondern darum, dem Mainstream möglichst viel verkaufen zu können.

Unterm Strich zählt einfach nur der wirtschaftliche Erfolg, leider.


----------



## bas1 (11. April 2017)

Bioware ist für mich gestorben. Die abscheuliche Karikatur eines Rollenspiels namens Dragon Age: Inquisition war der letzte Sargnagel (übrigens auch für mein Vertrauen zu Spielemagazinen. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie viele gute Wertungen das Spiel bekommen hat).

Dragon Age 1 war das letzte einigermaßen gute Spiel von denen. Und selbst das war irgendwo eine Entäuschung, wurde es doch als geistiger Nachfolger von Baldur´s Gate angepriesen. Knights of the Old Republic war noch wirklich gut, aber irgendwann in dieser Zeit sind sie vom Weg abgekommen. Die Spiele haben ihr Herz und ihre Seele verloren. 

Ich denke, es ging mit Mass Effect los. Das Spiel war leider so erfolgreich, aus all den falschen Gründen, dass sie immer mehr in diese Richtung gegangen sind. Alles wurde beliebig. Die Party-NPCs sind doch nur dazu da, um eine gute Auswahl zu haben, wen man als nächstes knallen möchte. Tiefgang bei den Kämpfen ist scheißegal, Hauptsache es sieht gut aus und der Spieler wird bloß nicht frustriert. Taktische Kämpfe oder Echtzeitgemetzel? Egal, wir machen einfach beides! Beides schlecht, aber was solls!

Wer es jedem Recht machen möchte, liefert bestenfalls mittelmäßigen Einheitsbrei. Wenn der gut präsentiert wird, mag er sich zwar erst mal gut verkaufen. Mittelfristig wird Bioware mit diesem Konzept aber untergehen. Der Wind dreht. Die Wut über Inquisition und das, was Bioware verloren hat, was WIR verloren haben, hallt nach, immernoch.


----------



## Orzhov (11. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass vermutlich mehr als 90% aller Entwickler Spiele in erster Linie nur deshalb entwickeln, um damit Geld zu verdienen. Und im AAA-Bereich sind's 100%.
> 
> Es geht nicht um "Kunst", sondern darum, dem Mainstream möglichst viel verkaufen zu können.
> 
> Unterm Strich zählt einfach nur der wirtschaftliche Erfolg, leider.



Sollte nicht gerade weil man Geld verdienen möchte auch auf den technischen Zustand des Produkts geachtet werden?
Denn viele der Kritikpunkte am aktuellen Mass Effect sind einfach technische Mängel, schlampige Kontrolle und wie damit umgegangen wird.


----------



## EinPixel (11. April 2017)

@OldMCJimBob:

Danke für die tolle Antwort.

Genau diesen Punkt wollte ich zur Schau stellen. ABER (es gibt immer ein ABER):

So gut ich das Problem auch kenne, so viel Verständniss ich als Entwickler dafür auch habe, so egal ist mir diese Tatsache als Kunde.

Wenn ich ein unausgereiftes und auf bestimmte Bedürfnisse nicht eingestelltes Produkt abliefere und dem Bestandskunden als Begründung für die Produktmängel mitgebe, dass wir unsere Q1 Ziele erreichen müssen, wird er mich auslachen.
Kann sein, dass dieser Kunde nicht die eigentliche Zielgruppe darstellt auf die ich abziele, dennnoch sollte man nicht unbedingt Neukunden auf Kosten der Bestandskunden akquirieren. Das kann böse enden wenn man das Bedürfniss des Neukunden mal verfehlen sollte.

So sollte auch Bioware sich nicht ausschließlich auf den unerschlossenen Massenmarkt drängen, sondern auch den Fan (Bestandskunde) ab und an bauchpinseln... Und grade in diesem Bereich happert es meiner Meinung nach bei meiner einst liebsten Spieleschmiede gewaltig


----------



## OldMCJimBob (11. April 2017)

bas1 schrieb:


> Die abscheuliche Karikatur eines Rollenspiels namens Dragon Age: Inquisition war der letzte Sargnagel (übrigens auch für mein Vertrauen zu Spielemagazinen. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie viele gute Wertungen das Spiel bekommen hat). Dragon Age 1 war das letzte einigermaßen gute Spiel von denen. Und selbst das war irgendwo eine Entäuschung, wurde es doch als geistiger Nachfolger von Baldur´s Gate angepriesen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Auch ich empfand DA: O nur als "gut", aber nie als das Meisterwerk, zu welchem es Jahre später hochstilisiert wird. Nach dem DA:2 Debakel war ich mir sicher, dass DA:I nicht meinen Geschmack treffen wird. Erst die guten Bewertungen, gerade und u.a. von der PCG, haben mich zum Kauf auf Hoffnung motiviert. Und obwohl das Spiel dann vom ersten Moment an etwas enttäuscht hat, habe ich mich gute 30 Stunden durchgelangweilt. Es war kein schlechtes Spiel! Es war eins, das in keinem Aspekt hervor stach, nichts wirklich gut machte, und dazu noch in vielerlei Hinsicht inkonsequent umgesetzt wurde. "Mittelmäßiger Einheitsbrei", wie Du es nennst. Seitdem schaue ich, wer da den Test schreibt...
In einem Punkt dann aber doch Widerspruch: ME hat mir gefallen. Jeder der zwei von mir gespielten Teile hatte Klasse in dem Sinne, als dass das Potential zum Knaller erkennbar war, leider aber z.T. verschenkt wurde. "Grml, schon ein gutes Spiel, aber wie viel besser hätte es werden können!" Dieser Unterschied ist mir wichtig, das konnte ich über DA:I nie sagen.


----------



## Jalpar (11. April 2017)

Razorlight schrieb:


> die gleiche Frage könnt ihr euch auch bei Relic fragen!



Ich befürchte, es gibt noch mehr Entwickler, denen man diese Frage stellen kann. Die Frage sollte eigentlich sein, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Frage überflüssig zu machen.


----------



## martin4515 (11. April 2017)

bas1 schrieb:


> Bioware ist für mich gestorben. Die abscheuliche Karikatur eines Rollenspiels namens Dragon Age: Inquisition war der letzte Sargnagel (übrigens auch für mein Vertrauen zu Spielemagazinen. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie viele gute Wertungen das Spiel bekommen hat).
> 
> Dragon Age 1 war das letzte einigermaßen gute Spiel von denen. Und selbst das war irgendwo eine Entäuschung, wurde es doch als geistiger Nachfolger von Baldur´s Gate angepriesen. Knights of the Old Republic war noch wirklich gut, aber irgendwann in dieser Zeit sind sie vom Weg abgekommen. Die Spiele haben ihr Herz und ihre Seele verloren.
> 
> ...





Die Frage was erwartest du , was erwartet der Konsument , die Spiele verkaufen sich gut , die Leute beschweren sich aber kaufen es, ich kaufe es selber und ja ich kritisiere auch , sehe aber auch die Positiven Aspekte.
Und ja klar wollen und müssen die verkaufen , und natürlich muss man die breite Maße ansprechen , was erwartest du das man paar bestimmte Spieler anspricht.

Nur weil bestimmte Leute der Meinung sind es wäre schlecht , den Hersteller ist das ein Furz wert , die breite Masse ist entscheidend.

DAI fand ich als Spiel gut , etwa 1300 Stunden gespielt , wenn ich ein Spiel mag , dann mag ich es, muss doch nicht für jeden gelten oder?

Und ja klar wenn man Dragon Age nimmt und früher mit Baldurs Gate vergleicht , das war noch was ganz anderes , damals als Baldurs Gate 3 nie erschienen ist und die mit richtigen 3D angefangen haben , war ich skeptisch.
Von DAI hätte ich damals auch mehr erwartet , aber schlecht , weswegen, die Story war gut , die Dialoge Spannend , das Kampfsystem fand ich besser und ja klar das Spiel hat auch schwächen und macht nicht alles wirklich gut aber es als schlecht bezeichnen nein.

Wenn ich ein Spiel länger spiele , trotz schwächen , ist es für mich kein schlechtes Spiel, und das trifft auf Bioware zu, hätte ich mehr erhofft ja definitiv.

Der Kreuzzug gegen Bioware ist schon übertrieben , Kritik ist gut , aber man kann es übertreiben.


----------



## Angeldust (11. April 2017)

Man muss hier immer wieder sehen, dass hier über ein Spiel gejammert wird in höchsten Tönen (egal ob DAI oder MEA), welches viele x mal durchgezockt haben...

Wie man ein Spiel in das man selber 1xx Stunden investiert als schlecht bezeichnen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Das kann ich mir nur erklären wenn ich irgendwas böses über die geistige Verfassung der besagten Personen sagen würde.

Ich zock doch nichts was keinen Spaß macht.

Und Spaß ist immer noch das was am Ende zählt. Man muss sich hier in dem Forum fast schämen nur weil man DAI oder MEA so gut findet dass man es ein oder mehrmals durchspielt.


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (11. April 2017)

Zitat schrieb:


> Entsprechend kommt Kollege Mathias Oertel von unserer Schwesterwebseite 4Players in seinem Test von Mass Effect: Andromeda zu einem recht passenden Fazit: "War Bioware jahrelang Rollenspiel-Vorreiter und -Wegbereiter, ist man mittlerweile nur noch Mitläufer - auch weil man im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz das Risiko scheut und daher weitgehend stagniert."



Absolute Zustimmung dazu, das fing aber schon viel früher an, daß Bioware mit ihren Spielen immer nur noch anderen erfolgreichen Spieleserien hinterherlaufen wollte.

Mass Effect 2 & 3 - Zitat Bioware: "Wir wollen vor allem auch die vielen CoD Spieler erreichen"
Dragon Age Inquisition - Zitat Bioware: "Wir wollen vor allem auch die vielen Skyrim Spieler erreichen"

Seit Bioware von EA übernommen wurde entwickelt Bioware nicht mehr viele eigene Ideen. Außerdem auch keine eigenen neuen Spieleserien mehr. Stattdessen versucht man es nur dem Erfolg anderer Serien gleichzutun indem man die eigenen Spieleserien entsprechend ummodelt. 
Wann macht Bioware mal wieder Spiele für die Spieler der Bioware Spiele?  Die Antwort darauf lautet wohl, Höchstwahrscheinlich überhaupt nie mehr.


----------



## Van83 (11. April 2017)

Ist BioWare noch BioWare?...  Also wo Bio draufsteht ist nicht zugleich auch immer Bio drin.

https://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article113924938/Welchen-Bio-Siegeln-man-noch-trauen-kann.html


----------



## FalloutEffect (11. April 2017)

Ich denke die an denen Bioware das Geld verdient, einfach das Spiel spielen und sich dann sagen: "war ok, ich habe meine Zeit damit verplempert, das Spiel war nett und jetzt spiele ich was anderes." Bioware/EA hat an dem Spieler seine 50 € verdient und gut ist. Spieler die dann anfangen das Spiel zu kritisieren, weil es nicht mehr soviel "Geist" hat, wie die früheren, müssen doch von denen mittlerweile kritisch beäugt werden. Wahrscheinlich sind diese auch noch in der lauten Minderheit, denn die schweigende Mehrheit bringt nicht nur das Geld nach Hause, sie meckern auch nicht. So gesehen, wird sich bei Bioware auch nichts ändern, solange die schweigende Mehrheit auch weiterhin die Spiele für einen "Zeitvertreib" kauft.


----------



## Lucatus (11. April 2017)

ich habe am 21 angefangen alle Mass effect Spiele der Reihe nach durch zu spielen den ersten hab ich da zum ersten mal den zweiten zum 7ten und den dritten zum 5ten mal alles grandiose Spiele jetzt bei ich bei Andromeda bei 30 Stunden und weis jetzt schon das ich kein Bock habe es noch ein zweites mal durch zu spielen das kampf System ist scheiße da fehlt einfach jede Taktik das mit den Schwierigkeits Graden auch habe 2ten und dritten auf Wahnsinn durchgespielt wo die Gegner bessere Waffen und Ausrüstung hatten und glaube sogar noch mehr als sonst kahmen bei Andromeda haben die Gegner einfach nur mehr leben das wars mehr nicht ausser Jaal und Vetra und Kalo finde ich die Crew und die Charakter allgemein alle langweilig und größten Teil unsymphatisch selbst Ryder der in meinen Augen nur ein halb starker ist auch die Geschichte die ersten 1 2 Stunden kam ich mir vor wie bei Star Trek was klasse war danach wie bei Guardin of the glaxy jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder Leute die sagen das ist ja meckern auf hohen Niveau ganz einfach von Ferrari erwartet mann doch auch einen Rennwagen und keinen Traktor


----------



## bas1 (11. April 2017)

@  OldMCJimBob 

Mass Effect hatte schon seine gute Seiten. Für meinen Geschmack ging es aber in die falsche Richtung, weil es zu sehr Actionspiel und zu wenig Rollenspiel war. Klar, man konnte eine Klasse wählen und ein paar Skills aussuchen, aber Tiefgang hatte das nicht wirklich. Und Tiefgang ist das, was die früheren Biowarespiele für mich so besonders gemacht hat. Wirklich entäuscht hat mich die Interaktion mit den Crewmitgliedern. Ein paar richtige Antworten, eine spezifische Nebenmission für jeden NPC abhaken, und schwupps ist man beste Freunde oder landet in der Kiste. Das hat für mich die Immersion zerstört, ich habe die NPCs nicht mehr als eigenständige Charaktere wahrgenommen sondern als formelhafte Spielmechanik, als wandelnde Checkliste quasi.

@ Angeldust

Also ich habe DA:I vielleicht 20-30 Stunden gespielt. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit ein Störgefühl, wollte dem Spiel aber nicht zuletzt wegen der extrem guten Wertungen eine faire Chance geben. Es wurde aber nicht besser, im Gegenteil. Für mich hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass das Spiel nur eine Sammlung von repetitiven MMO-Quests ist: finde X shards, sammle X rotes Erz, schließe x Portale, finde X leck-mich-am-Ar****... Dann ein neues Gebiet, yay! Da gab es dann neue Listen abzuhaken. Obwohl, eigentlich waren es die gleichen Listen, nur eben in einem neuen Gebiet... Irgendwann habe ich mir dann eingestanden, dass ich keinen Spaß habe und nur noch spiele, weil ich 60 € dafür hingelegt hatte. Ich greife eigentlich selten wirklich daneben, aber das war mit Sicherheit einer meiner größten Fehlkäufe ever.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. April 2017)

Ich konnte DA: O viel abgewinnen. Das lag zum einen an der epischen Story (ich mag epische High Fantasy-Geschichten genauso gern wie komplexe, wendungsreiche Storys), den Figuren und unter anderem auch daran, dass das Spiel einen gesunden Mix aus Story und Nebenquests parat hatte. Abseits von der Hauptstory hatte man genug zu tun, aber nie so viel, dass man vom roten Faden komplett abgelenkt wurde. 

Aber abgesehen davon war die Entwicklung zu "wir entschlacken das Gameplay" schon da deutlich zu erkennen. Und DA: O war bereits lange vor der Übernahme durch EA in Entwicklung. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass Bioware das gesamte Spiel nur aufgrund von EA-Vorgaben innerhalb von nichtmal einem Jahr komplett umgekrempelt und hin zu "simpel" entwickelt hat. Außerdem war die rein optische Präsentation schon für damalige ziemlich karg und minimalistisch. Das wäre gar nicht so schlimm, wenn DA: O gameplaytechnisch wenigstens an die Komplexität eines DsA4 oder Baldur's Gate zumindest ansatzweise heran gereicht hätte. 

Im Grunde lebte das ganze Spiel nur vom Erzählen, nicht aber vom Gameplay oder einem guten Questdesign. Und nur wegen der stark präsentierten Geschichten und den etlichen Entscheidungen habe ich das Spiel so oft (7-8x) durch gespielt.  
Und dieses Schema zieht sich seitdem durch alle Bioware-Games. Empfand ich nie als schlimm, aber ein wenig mehr Komplexität und besseres Questdesign, sowie lebendigere Gebiete würden dem nächsten Spiel mit Sicherheit gut tun.


Bei Andromeda war ich vor Release stets etwas skeptisch gewesen, auch wenn ich mich darauf gefreut habe. Aber ich bin trotzdem positiv überrascht. Es ist genauso wenig komplex und tiefgründig, wie die letzten anderen Bioware-Games seit DA: O auch, aber es macht Laune und hat durchaus seine starken Momente, die mich die Mängel ne Zeit lang vergessen lassen. Das war in DA:I nicht der Fall. Da hab ich irgendwann aufgehört, all die 08/15-Quests zu machen.


----------



## bas1 (11. April 2017)

Ein Problem ist auch, dass sich Spiele in unserer heutigen Pre-Release-Hype- und Vorbestellerkultur oft sehr gut verkaufen, obwohl sie nicht wirklich gut sind. Die Quittung kommt dann häufig erst beim nächsten Teil der Serie, der sich dann (u.U. sogar zu Unrecht) schlechter verkauft. Die Publisher ziehen aus einer solchen Situation dann aber leider die falschen Schlüsse.


----------



## EinPixel (11. April 2017)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Man muss hier immer wieder sehen, dass hier über ein Spiel gejammert wird in höchsten Tönen (egal ob DAI oder MEA), welches viele x mal durchgezockt haben...
> 
> Wie man ein Spiel in das man selber 1xx Stunden investiert als schlecht bezeichnen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Das kann ich mir nur erklären wenn ich irgendwas böses über die geistige Verfassung der besagten Personen sagen würde.
> 
> ...



Was heißt schlecht, ich kann es versuchen aus meiner Sicht zu erklären:

Es hängt halt von den Erwartungen ab. Neue Generation Biowares Spiele hat mich zum Beispiel lange beschäftigt. Gefesselt haben mich aber nur die älteren Titel... Aber genau das ist auch mein anspruch an Bioware. Weil es eben BIOWARE ist und kein X-Beliebiges Studio.

Deswegen gibt es auch so viel, wie du es nennst, Gejammer. *Weil Bioware den Spielern eben NICHT egal ist*. Weil man von Bioware keine gute-, sondern überragende Spiele erwartet.

Überragend sind die letzten Werke aber bei bestem Willen nicht. Klar, sie machen Spass, ME:A beschäftigt mich zum Beispiel bereits seit mehr als 50 Stunden. Aber genau das ist es ja, von Biowares Spielen erwarte ich es schon in die Story gesogen zu werden, von Schicksalen mitgenommen zu werden... Aber es passiert eben nicht. Ich habe einfach nur unbekümmerten "leichten" Spass... Da wären mir 20 Stunden intensive Rollenspielerfahrung mit allzeit präsentem roten Faden tausend mal lieber gewesen als 100 Stunden (die ich in Andromeda wohl nie erreichen werde) Openworld-Beschäftigungstherapie.

Also bitte habe Nachsicht mit uns Meckertanten, wir meckern ja nur weil wir von Bioware so viel erwarten und an unseren eigenen Erwartungen scheitern


----------



## linktheminstrel (11. April 2017)

bas1 schrieb:


> @  OldMCJimBob
> Für meinen Geschmack ging es aber in die falsche Richtung, weil es zu sehr Actionspiel und zu wenig Rollenspiel war. Klar, man konnte eine Klasse wählen und ein paar Skills aussuchen, aber Tiefgang hatte das nicht wirklich. Und Tiefgang ist das, was die früheren Biowarespiele für mich so besonders gemacht hat. Wirklich entäuscht hat mich die Interaktion mit den Crewmitgliedern. Ein paar richtige Antworten, eine spezifische Nebenmission für jeden NPC abhaken, und schwupps ist man beste Freunde oder landet in der Kiste. Das hat für mich die Immersion zerstört, ich habe die NPCs nicht mehr als eigenständige Charaktere wahrgenommen sondern als formelhafte Spielmechanik, als wandelnde Checkliste quasi.



mir gefiel das action-gameplay eigentlich verdammt gut. es brachte schwung in das gameplay und bei mass effect störten auch die schlauchlevels nicht so sehr wie in jade empire oder dragon age. 
ich finde auch, dass bioware mit den charakteren gute arbeit geleistet hat und die gesprächsarmut nicht so in's gewicht fällt, wie jetzt bei andromeda, da die spiele ohne dlc nach 20-30 stunden den showdown erleben.
 das ganze ist auch etwas dem zeitdruck zuzuschreiben, da ea bioware wriklich alle 2 jahre nen neuen teil veröffentlichen ließ.
für mich war das spielprinzip in mass effect ideal, abgesehen von den nervigen planeten-scans.
es muss sich auch nicht jedes spiel gleich anfühlen und wenn es mal mehr fokus auf action ist, ist das ja nur gut, da man so eine große vielfalt entwickelt.


----------



## bas1 (11. April 2017)

Ich will auch gar nichts gegen Action-lastigere Spiele oder Mass Effect im Speziellen sagen. Nur ist es eben eine Richtung, mit der Bioware sich immer weiter von meinem persönlichen Geschmack und von dem, was sie überhaupt erst so legendär gemacht hat, entfernt. Actionspiele können viele. Aber wer sonst kann Baldur´s Gate? Bioware hinterlässt eine große Lücke.


----------



## Tori1 (11. April 2017)

Denkt ihr nicht auch das es langsam gut ist ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. April 2017)

EinPixel schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es auch so viel, wie du es nennst, Gejammer. *Weil Bioware den Spielern eben NICHT egal ist*. Weil man von Bioware keine gute-, sondern überragende Spiele erwartet.



In dem Fall empfehle ich, die eigenen Erwartungen mal runter zu schrauben.  Wer "überragendes" erwartet, kann ja nur enttäuscht werden. Seit Baldur's Gate 2 war KEIN Bioware-Spiel überragend. Stets "nur" gut bis sehr gut...meistens in besagter Disziplin des Storytellings.
Tut mir Leid, aber wer seine Erwartungen nicht runter schrauben kann oder will, der ist selbst schuld. Hype schüren ist das eine...dass sich Spieler vom Hype erfassen lassen, das andere. Man sollte sich einfach mal bewusst werden, dass vor Release alles nur Werbung ist und die Chance gering ist, dass alles exakt so ist, wie man es erwartet. Das ist niemals der Fall. Geschimpft wird ja gern mal, dass der Spieler als vollmündiger Mensch angeblich nicht ernst genommen wird. Aber mal das Hirn einschalten und sich nicht von Hype und Werbung allzu sehr beeinflussen zu lassen, scheint für die meisten ein schwieriger bis unmöglich zu bewältigender Akt zu sein. 

Anmerkung: damit meine ich nicht dich speziell.  

Bioware hin, Bioware her...aber nicht ein einziges ihrer Spiele war "perfekt" oder tatsächlich hervorragend. Selbst das zurecht gelobte Baldurs Gate 2 hatte seine Mängel. Tatsächlich blieb mir von Baldur's Gate 2 wirklich nur Minsk und sein Hamster in Erinnerung.


----------



## martin4515 (11. April 2017)

Lucatus schrieb:


> ich habe am 21 angefangen alle Mass effect Spiele der Reihe nach durch zu spielen den ersten hab ich da zum ersten mal den zweiten zum 7ten und den dritten zum 5ten mal alles grandiose Spiele jetzt bei ich bei Andromeda bei 30 Stunden und weis jetzt schon das ich kein Bock habe es noch ein zweites mal durch zu spielen das kampf System ist scheiße da fehlt einfach jede Taktik das mit den Schwierigkeits Graden auch habe 2ten und dritten auf Wahnsinn durchgespielt wo die Gegner bessere Waffen und Ausrüstung hatten und glaube sogar noch mehr als sonst kahmen bei Andromeda haben die Gegner einfach nur mehr leben das wars mehr nicht ausser Jaal und Vetra und Kalo finde ich die Crew und die Charakter allgemein alle langweilig und größten Teil unsymphatisch selbst Ryder der in meinen Augen nur ein halb starker ist auch die Geschichte die ersten 1 2 Stunden kam ich mir vor wie bei Star Trek was klasse war danach wie bei Guardin of the glaxy jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder Leute die sagen das ist ja meckern auf hohen Niveau ganz einfach von Ferrari erwartet mann doch auch einen Rennwagen und keinen Traktor




Was ich nicht verstehen kann , das du bei Mass Effect 1-3 das Kampfsystem als besser betrachtest als das in Andromeda, dem ist nicht so.
Die Kampfsysteme der alten Mass Effect Spiele waren nie eine Stärke dieser Reihe , in dieser Hinsicht ist das Kampfsystem besser und auch anspruchsvoller.
Ich spiele aktuell selber auf Wahnsinn , der einzige Modus wo das Crafting wirklich Freude bereitet.
Du sprichst aber einen wichtigen Punkt an , klar spielst du die alten Teile mehr an diese haben die sog. Schlauchlevel , diese finde ich persönlich auch besser da bin ich voll bei dir , diese offene Spielwelt ist in meinen Augen nicht gut für ein Bioware Spiel.
Die Crew und die Charactere sind auch langweilig , es gibt zwar schlechteres aber auch besseres , dies ist keine Meisterleistung.
Ryder mag ich eigentlich sehr , sie wirkt einfach jünger und mag ihre Art.
Das Dialog System dagegen hat sich zurück entwickelt, möchte gerne ein Spiel wo ich entweder gut oder böse bin , auch dies ist nicht mehr möglich, diese Renegade oder Paragon leise fand ich viel schöner.

Das Spiel hat aber auch klar Stärken , besonders das kampfsystem was man wirklich lobben muss, die Funktion zu Springen , Jetpack,etc
Die Story finde ich gut , sie ist keinenfalls schlecht , aber ich denke man hat hier das Potenzial verschossen , hätte besser werden können.


----------



## Lucatus (11. April 2017)

klar das mit den Jetpacks ist cool gemacht ab ich will mein Squad richtig Kommandieren wann es welche Fähigkeit benutzt das fehlt mir einfach im neuen daswegen finde ich auch das kampfsystem nicht grade toll


----------



## martin4515 (11. April 2017)

Lucatus schrieb:


> klar das mit den Jetpacks ist cool gemacht ab ich will mein Squad richtig Kommandieren wann es welche Fähigkeit benutzt das fehlt mir einfach im neuen daswegen finde ich auch das kampfsystem nicht grade toll



Wenn ich solche Argumente höre, kann ich verstehen das man es nicht so gut findet , kommt halt drauf an was man erwartet , diese Squad Kommandos habe ich nie wirklich genutzt , aber kann es schon verstehen.
Allerdings finde ich die KI der Squads auch nicht wirklich toll , manchmal nutzen die eine gute Deckung , ein andere mal laufen sie noch vorne oder bleiben einfach im Weg stehen bis sie Tod sind.


----------



## BuzzKillington (11. April 2017)

Bioware ist durch EA verdorben und muss nun in den Biomüll


----------



## i-suffer-rock (11. April 2017)

Manchmal glaube ich auch, dass deren Produkte gar nicht Bio sind


----------



## starwulf (11. April 2017)

das waren noch zeiten als bioware noch fantastische spiele wie lionheart legacy of the crusader heraus brachten tja die dollen zeiten sind halt vorbei was heute glänzt ist nur grafischer schrott


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. April 2017)

starwulf schrieb:


> das waren noch zeiten als bioware noch fantastische spiele wie lionheart legacy of the crusader heraus brachten tja die dollen zeiten sind halt vorbei was heute glänzt ist nur grafischer schrott



Keine Ahnung, wie du darauf kommst, aber das ist kein Spiel von Bioware.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (11. April 2017)

bas1 schrieb:


> Wirklich entäuscht hat mich die Interaktion mit den Crewmitgliedern. Ein paar richtige Antworten, eine spezifische Nebenmission für jeden NPC abhaken, und schwupps ist man beste Freunde oder landet in der Kiste. Das hat für mich die Immersion zerstört, ich habe die NPCs nicht mehr als eigenständige Charaktere wahrgenommen sondern als formelhafte Spielmechanik, als wandelnde Checkliste quasi.



Absolut meine Meinung! Das selbe Problem schon in DA: O. Es nimmt der ganzen Sache die Spannung, wirkt eindimensional, wenn ich vorher weiß: Jeder Char hat seine von mir herauszubekommende Geschichte, dafür werde ich mit einer zusätzlichen Mission belohnt, danach ist der Char "abgearbeitet". Wie lässt sich das in seiner Banalität noch steigern? Ah: Man markiere in den Multiple-Choice-Gesprächen die Antwort, die zum Schuss führt, mit einem Herz! Nicht das jemand auch noch den Dialogen folgen muss, um die richtige Antwort zu finden


----------



## Rdrk710 (11. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Unterm Strich zählt einfach nur der wirtschaftliche Erfolg, leider.



Das "leider" finde ich so etwas zu einseitig, auch wenn ich weiß, was du meinst. Aber:

Hat Mozart seine Musik für die Kunst gemacht, oder um Geld zu verdienen?
Hat Goethe für die Kunst geschrieben, oder um Geld zu verdienen?
Hat ein Raffael seine Bilder für die Kunst gemalt oder um Geld zu verdienen?

Der wirtschaftliche Erfolg hat in der Kunst doch schon immer mehr oder minder ausgeprägt gezählt. Daher Das Ergebnis bestimmt mindestens so sehr der Auftraggeber wie der Künstler selbst, und wer das im Games- bereich ist, darüber lässt sich streiten. Wir oder der Publisher?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. April 2017)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: Das Ergebnis bestimmt mindestens so sehr der Auftraggeber wie der Künstler selbst, und wer der im Games- bereich ist, darüber lässt sich streiten. Wir oder der Publisher?



Letztlich "wir" - zumindest die Masse der Kunden. Ein Publisher finanziert das, was sich der Mehrheit am besten verkaufen lässt. 

Wenn ein AAA-Hersteller (realistischerweise) angibt, dass er MINDESTENS 10 Millionen Einheiten verkaufen will bzw. muss, damit das Produkt kein Flop ist, dann muss er auch von vornherein so planen, dass er den Geschmack von mindestens 10 Millionen Leuten trifft. 

Und da bleibt dann selten Platz für kreative Experimente und echten Tiefgang.


----------



## McCerb (11. April 2017)

Also langsam geht ihr ein aufn Keks Pcgames, habt ihr echt soviel lange weile um auf Bioware und Mass Effect rumzuhacken,  ist eurer neues Hobby geworden was? Würde gerne mal ne Kolumne sehn ala : Ist Pcgames noch Pcgames? Gemecker und Geheule im großen Stil, sucht euch ein vernünftigeres Hobby.


----------



## Rdrk710 (11. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und da bleibt dann selten Platz für kreative Experimente und echten Tiefgang.



Das ist eben die Frage, ob man es nicht riskieren könnte und sollte. 
Andererseits, wenn das mit dieser Absolutheit zutrifft, will ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen, wie viele richtig gute Geschichten von Verlagen abgelehnt werden, um Platz für 100elfzigste Teenievampirgeschichte zu machen. Dann wären aber Games nur ein Randphänomen einer sich anbahnenden Kulturkrise


----------



## OField (11. April 2017)

Ist BioWare noch BioWare? Das Problem, hier wird eine Juristische Person. Eine Marke, Eine Firma oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag, mit den Leuten gleichgesetzt, die die Spiele unter diesen Namen gemacht haben. Zu glauben Spiele einer Firma haben immer die gleiche Eigenschaft, während sich das Personal ständig ändert, ist nicht nur naiv, sondern mit dumm noch sehr wohlwollend umschrieben. Diese Artikel sind daher in ihrer Analyse vielleicht korrekt, aber dennoch total sinnlos.


----------



## MrFob (11. April 2017)

Naja, wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte, dass die neue IP aus Edmonton ein Destiny/Devision aehnliches Spiel wird, dannw wars das aber echt mit BioWare.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. April 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In dem Fall empfehle ich, die eigenen Erwartungen mal runter zu schrauben.  Wer "überragendes" erwartet, kann ja nur enttäuscht werden. Seit Baldur's Gate 2 war KEIN Bioware-Spiel überragend. Stets "nur" gut bis sehr gut...meistens in besagter Disziplin des Storytellings.
> Tut mir Leid, aber wer seine Erwartungen nicht runter schrauben kann oder will, der ist selbst schuld. Hype schüren ist das eine...dass sich Spieler vom Hype erfassen lassen, das andere. Man sollte sich einfach mal bewusst werden, dass vor Release alles nur Werbung ist und die Chance gering ist, dass alles exakt so ist, wie man es erwartet. Das ist niemals der Fall. Geschimpft wird ja gern mal, dass der Spieler als vollmündiger Mensch angeblich nicht ernst genommen wird. Aber mal das Hirn einschalten und sich nicht von Hype und Werbung allzu sehr beeinflussen zu lassen, scheint für die meisten ein schwieriger bis unmöglich zu bewältigender Akt zu sein.
> 
> Anmerkung: damit meine ich nicht dich speziell.
> ...



Unter die Meisterwerke von Bioware würde ich schon noch Kotor von 2003 fallen lassen. Also: seit 2003 hat Bioware kein Meisterwerk i.S.v. 90 % + x - RPG entwickelt. 2002/03 kam NWN, das sollte schon das BG 3 sein. Gut war es schon, aber sicher kein Meisterwerk, die Stärken lagen eher im MP - Bereich und im Sound, dazu gab es endlich das D&D 3.5. - System und wieder eine gute Story. 

Jade Empire von 2007 war dann das letzte Spiel, was komplett bei Bioware als selbständiger Firma entwickelt worden ist. Großartig die Sprachausgabe (mit Fremdsprachen), die Musik, die (asiatische) Welt, das Kampfsystem leider etwas zu viel Action. Das RPG sehe ich knapp unter 85 und war gemeinsam mit dem ersten Hexer das RPG des Jahres.
Und schon 2008 ging es dann los mit ME, 2009 mit DA: O. Beide haben mich noch sehr überzeugt, beide sehe ich bei 85/86, danach aber kein einziges SP - RPG mehr.


----------



## Indy78 (11. April 2017)

Ich freu mich schon auf die morgige Kolumne " Wird Bioware überhaupt wieder Bioware ?" bevor sie dann übermorgen von "Wird KOTOR Fortsetzung - Biowares letze Chance?" abgelöst wird!


----------



## Whizark (11. April 2017)

Also ich denke schon das Bioware jetzt ein anderes ist als damals weil sie andere Spiele machen. Genauso wie die Final Fantasy-Entwickler anders sind und -leider- keine Rundenbasierten Kämpfe mehr machen. Es ist dadurch aber nicht unbedingt schlechter geworden (zumindest bei Bioware, Final Fantasy ist da eine ganz andere Geschichte).
Es ist alles einfach irgendwie schneller geworden. Deswegen gibt es ja auch kaum noch Strategiespiele (sei es nun Echtzeit oder mit Runden). Alles muss dynamisch sein, funkeln und glitzern. Explosionen hier, krasse Grafiken hier, riesen Dinge hier. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe sowohl die Mass Effect Teile geliebt als auch DA und DA:I (selbst DA:II war nicht nur schlecht, nur eben kein Dragon Age). 
DA:I konnte ich gar nicht mehr weglegen so sehr haben mich die Story und die Charaktere in ihren Bann gezogen. Klar die offene Spielwelt hätten sie sich sparen können (wie fast alle Spiele die so etwas haben, offene Spielwelt ist echt die Spieleform die man am wenigsten braucht) aber niemand zwingt einen alles zu tun. Niemand zwingt euch mit anderen Charakteren zu schlafen, niemand zwingt euch langweilige Quests zu machen, verdammt niemand zwingt euch die Spiele zu spielen. 
ME:A habe ich bisher noch nicht angefangen weil ich noch in Horizon beschäftigt bin aber ich erwarte auch dort nicht das ich enttäuscht werden. Es wird mich für mehrere Stunden unterhalten und hat damit seinen Sinn erfüllt.

Dafür konnte ich nie etwas mit Baldurs Gate oder Neverwinter Nights anfangen. Alles zu komplex, zu kompliziert, zu viel Text (hallo? für was hat man Bücher erfunden?), zu umständlich. Da braucht man teilweise schon mehrere Studiengänge in Psychologie, Mathematik und was weiß ich nicht noch um alles zu verstehen und klarzukommen. Man muss sich da um jede Kleinigkeit kümmern. Das hat nichts mehr mit zocken sondern viel mehr mit Arbeit zu tun. Dafür das ich das spiele möchte ich schon bezahlt werden. 
Aber anderen gefällt eben das besser. Wie gesagt keiner zwingt mich das zu spielen, genausowenig wie jemand euch zwingt DA:I oder ME:A zu spielen.

Muss man glücklich darüber sein wie sich Bioware entwickelt hat? Nein. Kann man es ändern? Wohl eher nicht (ausser man ist Milliardär und kauft sich Bioware natürlich ;P). Aber man muss es akzeptieren. Ich bin auch nicht glücklich darüber wie sich die Final Fantasy Reihe nach dem ersten Teil 13 entwickelt hat. Aber ich bin da einfach schlauer als die meisten von euch und lasse einfach meine Finger davon und verschwende daran weder mein Geld noch meine Zeit (vor allem auch noch darin darüber im Internet zu schreiben usw. - so unbegreiflich wie viel Freizeit ihr alle haben müsst mit der ihr anscheinend nichts anfangen könnt). Und DAS ist es was mich noch mehr wundert als die Veränderung und die technischen unzulänglichkeiten Biowares. Das ihr es trotzdem spielt und nach mehreren Spielen der Marke Mass Effect aus irgendeinem nicht existierenden Grund denkt es ist wieder wie vorher. Euch gefällt es nicht? Dann lasst einfach die Finger davon und spielt etwas das euch gefällt. Glaubt mir, damit werdet ihr glücklicher als mit dem was ihr hier abzieht.


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (12. April 2017)

Keller_Ossi schrieb:


> Es ist alles einfach irgendwie schneller geworden. Deswegen gibt es ja auch kaum noch Strategiespiele (sei es nun Echtzeit oder mit Runden). Alles muss dynamisch sein, funkeln und glitzern. Explosionen hier, krasse Grafiken hier, riesen Dinge hier.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe sowohl die Mass Effect Teile geliebt als auch DA und DA:I (selbst DA:II war nicht nur schlecht, nur eben kein Dragon Age).
> DA:I konnte ich gar nicht mehr weglegen so sehr haben mich die Story und die Charaktere in ihren Bann gezogen. Klar die offene Spielwelt hätten sie sich sparen können (wie fast alle Spiele die so etwas haben, offene Spielwelt ist echt die Spieleform die man am wenigsten braucht) aber niemand zwingt einen alles zu tun. Niemand zwingt euch mit anderen Charakteren zu schlafen, niemand zwingt euch langweilige Quests zu machen, verdammt niemand zwingt euch die Spiele zu spielen.



Und keiner zwingt Bioware dazu langweilige Füllquests in ihre Spiele einzubauen, oder etwa doch?



Keller_Ossi schrieb:


> Dafür konnte ich nie etwas mit Baldurs Gate oder Neverwinter Nights anfangen. Alles zu komplex, zu kompliziert, zu viel Text (hallo? für was hat man Bücher erfunden?), zu umständlich. Da braucht man teilweise schon mehrere Studiengänge in Psychologie, Mathematik und was weiß ich nicht noch um alles zu verstehen und klarzukommen. Man muss sich da um jede Kleinigkeit kümmern. Das hat nichts mehr mit zocken sondern viel mehr mit Arbeit zu tun. Dafür das ich das spiele möchte ich schon bezahlt werden.
> Aber anderen gefällt eben das besser. Wie gesagt keiner zwingt mich das zu spielen, genausowenig wie jemand euch zwingt DA:I oder ME:A zu spielen.



Da hast du absolut Recht, die neueren Bioware Spiele sind für eine ganz andere Art von Spielern gemacht worden.
Gegen ein bischen weniger Text oder gegen ein etwas einfacheres Spielsystem habe ich ja nicht mal viel einzuwenden. Aber fast nur noch Sammelaufgaben und Action und oberflächliche Quests sind nicht das was ich mir bei einem Bioware Spiel vorstelle. Und ja, es zwingt mich keiner es zu spielen, aber es ist auch nicht so, als hätte man im Bereich rpgs eine riesige Auswahl an guten Titeln und könnte darum leicht darauf verzichten.


----------



## Turalyon (12. April 2017)

Ich denke mal, einen großen Anteil am Qualitätsverlust hat EA.

Bioware: "Wir haben noch 10,000 bugs zu fixen und die Gesichtsanimationen müssen wir auch noch verbessern."
EA: "Macht das per Patch, das Spiel muss an dem Datum raus!"


----------



## Whizark (12. April 2017)

Ancient-Dragon schrieb:


> Und keiner zwingt Bioware dazu langweilige Füllquests in ihre Spiele einzubauen, oder etwa doch?



Natürlich nicht. Aber dadurch das sie eine offene Spielwelt gewählt haben ist das zwangsläufig so. Ist bei anderen Open World Spielen wie Witcher, Skyrim oder Horizon auch nicht anders. Da haben sie sich nur ein bisschen mehr Mühe gegeben dass es nicht danach aussieht, ist im Endeffekt aber trotzdem so. Wenn sie die Welt wirklich so füllen wollen würden wie wir es gerne hätten dann bräuchten sie warscheinlich 1000 Entwickler pro Spiel oder 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit pro Spiel, was sich beides nicht lohnen würde.




Ancient-Dragon schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut Recht, die neueren Bioware Spiele sind für eine ganz andere Art von Spielern gemacht worden.
> Gegen ein bischen weniger Text oder gegen ein etwas einfacheres Spielsystem habe ich ja nicht mal viel einzuwenden. Aber fast nur noch Sammelaufgaben und Action und oberflächliche Quests sind nicht das was ich mir bei einem Bioware Spiel vorstelle. Und ja, es zwingt mich keiner es zu spielen, aber es ist auch nicht so, als hätte man im Bereich rpgs eine riesige Auswahl an guten Titeln und könnte darum leicht darauf verzichten.



Sehe ich anders. Wenn man Fan der alten Biowarespiele ist soll Pillars of Eternity, Torment - Tides of Numenera oder die Divinity Reihe recht gut sein habe ich gehört (habe nichts selber davon gespielt). Und gab es nicht noch ein zweites Planescape Torment (oder war das nur ein Remake?)? Ansonsten fällt mir da spontan die Witcher-Reihe, die Tales of-Reihe, Wasteland 2, The Technomancer, Tyranny, die Risen-Reihe, Dungeon Siege, die Das Schwarze Auge Spiele, die Elder Scrolls-Reihe ein die man probieren kann. Und es gibt bestimmt noch eine Menge andere die mir gerade nicht einfallen. Was davon natürlich gut für dich ist und was nicht weiss ich nicht, aber es sollte zumindest etwas dabei sein. Und wenn nicht dann haste Recht, dann haste echt ein Problem.

Aber auch ich würde mir bei Dragon Age wieder mehr das Kampfsystem von Origins wünschen. Da haben die Klassen wenigstens noch Sinn gemacht. In DA:I hat tanken mal null funktioniert. Oder die KI war einfach nur viel zu dämlich. Klar es hat Fehler, aber welches Spiel hat das nicht? Auch bei Witcher oder Horizon gibt es eine Menge die man besser hätte machen können.


----------



## MrFob (12. April 2017)

Keller_Ossi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber dadurch das sie eine offene Spielwelt gewählt haben ist das zwangsläufig so. Ist bei anderen Open World Spielen wie Witcher, Skyrim oder Horizon auch nicht anders. Da haben sie sich nur ein bisschen mehr Mühe gegeben dass es nicht danach aussieht, ist im Endeffekt aber trotzdem so. Wenn sie die Welt wirklich so füllen wollen würden wie wir es gerne hätten dann bräuchten sie warscheinlich 1000 Entwickler pro Spiel oder 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit pro Spiel, was sich beides nicht lohnen würde.



Ich persoenlich finde ja, ME:A zum Beispiel waere um keinen Deut schlechter, haette man die Fuellquests (find 3 Datapads in random camps und fahre dann zum NaVPoint) einfach ersatzlos gestrichen.
Idealerweise haette ich dann im Gegenzug noch ein oder zwei ordentliche Quests eingebaut, aber selbst wenn nicht, sie haetten mir ueberhaupt nicht gefehlt.

Die Fuellquests in Mass Effect 2 (die N7 Missionen) waren cool, weil man in jeder davon neue Planeten mit neuen Umgebungen besucht hat (und weil oft mal ganz nette kleine Geschichten erzaehlt wurden und sogar manchmal kleine gameplay Gimmicks eingebaut wurde, auch wenn man hier zugeben muss, dass die meisten eher lahm waren). Vor allem wegen der Umgebungen waren diese Miniquests  eine schoene Zugabe, zum absolvieren, auch wenn nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. So einen Fuell-Content, der Abwechslung bietet und aufzeigt, wie divers das Spiel-Universum ist, das ist toll.
Aber bei ME:A, wo ich eh schon zur genuege mit den "gescheiten" Quests auf den gleichen Planeten und in den gleichen Umgebungen unterwegs bin, da bringt es mir ueberhaupt keinen zusaetzlichen Spielspass mehr auch noch das x-te Datapad zu suchen.

Nun koennte man sagen "Hey, ignorier die Fuellquests einfach" aber 1. ist das fuer einen obsessiven ompletionist wie mich nicht ganz einfach (ich weiss, mein Problem, nur weiss ich, ich bin da nicht der einzige) und 2. ist es Mass Effect, wer weiss schon, was spaeter noch wichtig wird (bei der Trilogie stellte sich im dritten Teil raus, dass selbst kleinste Sammelquests aus ME1 Einfluss haben konnten, im 2ten Teil hat das Sammeln von Ressourcen ueber Leben und Tot der Crew entschieden). Gerade bei BioWare Spielen sollte man also davon ausgehen, das selbst kleine Quests wichtig sein koennen.

Drum finde ich, entweder sie sollten Quests einbauen, die auch wirklich dazu da sind dem Spieler eine neue und interessante Erfahrung zu geben oder sie  sollten sie gleich ganz weglassen. Dieses randomisierte Fuellzeugs brauche ich ehrlich gesagt, gerade in BW Spielen ueberhaupt nicht und wegen des Umfangs musste sich Andromeda mMn sowieso keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (13. April 2017)

Keller_Ossi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber dadurch das sie eine offene Spielwelt gewählt haben ist das zwangsläufig so. Ist bei anderen Open World Spielen wie Witcher, Skyrim oder Horizon auch nicht anders. Da haben sie sich nur ein bisschen mehr Mühe gegeben dass es nicht danach aussieht, ist im Endeffekt aber trotzdem so. Wenn sie die Welt wirklich so füllen wollen würden wie wir es gerne hätten dann bräuchten sie warscheinlich 1000 Entwickler pro Spiel oder 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit pro Spiel, was sich beides nicht lohnen würde.



Das sehe ich auch so. Aber dann sollte man auch die Frage stellen. Warum haben die sich für eine offene Spielwelt entschieden? Wieso um Himmelswillen sollten Dragen Age und Mass Effect eine offene Spielwelt haben? Ich kann einfach keinen relevanten Vorteil erkennen, den diese Reihen durch den Open-World Ansatz erhalten haben.  
Man spielt doch Rollenspiele um Abenteuer zu erleben. Anstatt Quests a la "Befreie Person XY von Dämonen" oder "Beschütze Dorf bla bla vor Untoten" bekommt man jetzt Aufgaben a la "scanne die Umgebung nach 15 Chips" oder "laufe durch die Gegend und sammle 10 Felle in einem Bereich wo du schon mal gewesen bist".  Also ich fühle durch solche "Aufgaben" veralbert. 
Ich kann mir bildlich ein Treffen unter den Designern bei Bioware vorstellen wie das ablief. "Hey, wollen wir aufwendige Nebenquests erstellen mit eigenen kleinen Geschichten und tollen Belohnungen? Oder machen wir es einfach größer und lassen den Spieler lange durch die Gegend laufen um Dinge einzusammeln die irgendwo auf dem Boden rumliegen?" dann ging vielleicht ein raunen durchs Büro und jemand meinte: "Machen wir das Ding mit dem Sammeln. Open World verkauft sich geil und damit kann man super Werbung machen. EA wirds freuen, die sollen noch ein paar Grafiker einstellen und wir können dafür früh Feierabend machen."

Ich weiß nicht ob Bioware noch Bioware ist, aber anstatt toller Spiele haben die zuletzt wirklich nur belanglosen Mist herausgebracht. Früher konnten die das auf jeden Fall viel besser.


----------



## Batze (13. April 2017)

Ist 
Bioware noch Bioware, nein. Natürlich nicht. 
Ist irgendein Studio noch so wie es mal war, nein , auch das nicht. Die Zeiten haben sich eben geändert. 
Also hört mal auf mit diesem Blödsinn was mal war.


----------



## SamuelDonar (1. April 2018)

Also ich find das mit dem öffnen und mehrere Konzepte bearbeiten nicht schlecht. Aber warum macht man eben keine Rollenspiele mehr, mit ner Sicht von oben? Ganz klassisch. Läuft doch super, wie man sieht und als Biowaretitel würde das ordentlich die Regale leerfegen. 

Wo bleibt eigentlich das Jade Empire 2? Mit eventuell etwas aufgewertetem Rollenspiel, anstatt da abzuspecken? Ich fand das Setting mit der chinesischen Kultur, dem Kong Fu Shize und ein bißerl Steampunk ja wohl mehr als nur sehr geil.


----------



## SamuelDonar (1. April 2018)

Sorry Doppelpost zum Video. Bekommt gleich ein "Like". Nitzsche, Dammes und Bathge kommen a) kompetent und b) sympathisch rüber. Ist eben saugeil, die Leut hinter dem Artikel zu sehen. 

Also das Konzept von Bioware ist nicht schlecht (Held, Truppe, Weltretten, naja ist ja eigentlich jedes RPG, aber eben der Biowarstyle  ), man darf es halt nicht jedesmals bei jedem Spiel verwenden.

Dammes macht themensicheren Eindruck. 

Ja, also das "Openworld" ist nun auch nicht die Lösung. Lustig wenn es es gibt, aber nicht zwingend. Siehe Kotor. 

Naja, bei Mass Effect 2 ist es halt schon im Vergleich zum Vorgänger flacher geworden, anbei die Spielepresse hat noch zugejubelt, bei der Verflachung. Da kann man sich auch selbst an die Nase faßen. Gleiche bei Dragon Age 1 von und zu 2.  

Nun, das mit den "Abgängen" ist auch immer so ne Sache. Die Arbeit machen doch immer die Leute, welche nicht im Vordergrund stehen. Ist doch klar, daß man da nicht die Qualitäten fördert, welche da seit Jahren vorhanden ist. Da braucht es eben eine sichere harte Hand, die da mal den Laden ausmistet von das Gesind(miep)l von den Hirnfürzen befreit.  

Oh Neverwinter Nights 2, was ein geiles Spiel. Obsidian verwertet aber auch immer geile Titel weiter. Kotor, Fallout usw.   

"Ich glaube davon sollte man sich verabschieden, daß Bioware ein klassisches Rollenspielstudio ist". Nö, genau da geht es wieder hin. Ich verabschiede mich doch auch nicht von einem Apfel, welcher nach Apfel schmeckt. Entweder das läuft oder ab in die Tonne.


----------



## HanseHenning (10. Juni 2021)

hat ihm wohl den kopf gerettet als er behauptete Dragon Age 2 sei eigenes verschulden bzw. genau so gewollt gewesen  naja bleiben wir sachlich. solange es Bioware gibt wird auch irgendwann vllt mal wieder ein großes spiel erscheinen. Bioware is kein einzelschicksal. Was is mit BlueByte? hat ein ähnliches bild. was haben die cooles herausgebracht seit sie bei ubisoft sind?  sind doch alles nur noch kleine zahnräder in einem riesen system.


----------



## fud1974 (10. Juni 2021)

HanseHenning schrieb:


> hat ihm wohl den kopf gerettet als er behauptete Dragon Age 2 sei eigenes verschulden bzw. genau so gewollt gewesen  naja bleiben wir sachlich. solange es Bioware gibt wird auch irgendwann vllt mal wieder ein großes spiel erscheinen. Bioware is kein einzelschicksal. Was is mit BlueByte? hat ein ähnliches bild. was haben die cooles herausgebracht seit sie bei ubisoft sind?  sind doch alles nur noch kleine zahnräder in einem riesen system.



Dass der Thread seit über 3 Jahren ruht war schon klar? 

Nicht, dass das grundlegende Thema nicht interessant wäre und weniger aktuell, so ist es nicht, aber mittlerweile sind einige der Leute die hier im Thread sind seit Jahren hier nicht mehr gesehen worden...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2021)

HanseHenning schrieb:


> Was is mit BlueByte? was haben die cooles herausgebracht seit sie bei ubisoft sind?



Die Siedler 4, Die Siedler 2 (Remake), Anno 1404, Anno 1800


----------

